# is it safe to delete *dmp



## mediatoronto (Sep 24, 2005)

After a crash or memory dump, Microsoft Windows creates a dump file. The file is location where your WINNT folder is. Sometimes this file is large depending on your computer configuration. Is it safe to delete this file once the computer has re-booted?

Dan.


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

Yes, you can delete it. It's is just a log of your memory contents just before the crash.


----------

